# Do these things happen a goat is not pregnant?



## joyfulmill (May 2, 2014)

My Lamancha "Victory" is a 3rd freshener. She was introduced to the buck on Nov. 23rd and we saw her breed. This would give her a due date of Apr 22nd. We left the buck with her for 1 week. If the first breeding didn't take the latest breeding would have to be Nov. 30th, giving her a due date of Apr 29th. Her ligaments are loosening. She does not have a full udder but does have some milk. We thought she was going into labor 2 days ago she was rolling on her side looking in pain (lip curl, ears etc.) but then she got up and looked happy and comfortable. She has been eating non-stop. She is generally very active but has been less active the last few days. It has been hotter though. How long do I wait to assume she is not pregnant? Do nonpregnant does have these symptoms? If she was bred on the first day, she would be at 159 days. Could she be experiencing a false pregnancy?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

have you felt for babies?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Well three days late isn't too bad for a full size doe. Supposedly, the can "settle" a couple days after being exposed to the buck as well - not sure if that is true.

Straddle her, place both hands under her belly just in front of the udder and "bump" upwards - you should receive some kicks back from the kid/kids.

They certainly can experience false pregnancies but very uncommon.

Hope she gives you some signs and there are no issues!


----------



## joyfulmill (May 2, 2014)

Her are some pics I took this morning. Any thoughts?


----------



## joyfulmill (May 2, 2014)

We did try "bumping" her. We thought we felt movement but maybe wishful thinking.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Boy - tough one. No possible chance at all that she was bred later than the dates you listed??

Her vulva says pregnant, her right side says pregnant and getting close (looks like the kids have "dropped" and she is slightly hollow in front of the hips), but her udder...not ready.

Now some goats can fill their udders in mere hours, or even after giving birth. Has she kidded with you before or you purchased her as a 3 freshener? Maybe this is typical for her! 

Are you sure she is getting enough access to clean water at a good temperature? Could any of your other goats be guarding the water source? Just want to make sure that isn't slowing her milk production.

I think you are going to have kids - but I've never experienced a false pregnancy! Best of luck?


----------



## joyfulmill (May 2, 2014)

The nearest buck is 1 mile away. It couldn't have been after November 30th. We purchased her 10 days after she kidded last year in may. She is alone in the kidding pen and has plenty of water. Still waiting.


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

From the way my near-to-term preggo doe looks around her 'bottom' area...I'd say she's not bred. The pooch doesn't look poochy. But I'm no expert - just using my own experiences :shades:


----------



## joyfulmill (May 2, 2014)

If she was not bread would her ligaments loosen? She does not look like our nubian did close to kidding, but could that be just 2 different goats?


----------

